# The King's New Valencia (La Nueva Valencia del Rey), Venezuela



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Saint Diego.




























Naguanagua.







*
Please, watch the past page. I posted new photos.*


----------



## Marcoslemes (Jul 13, 2012)

Realmente, nosotros los brasileros no conocemos nada acerca de Venezuela, tienen ciudades lndas y muy desarolladas.

Qué me perdonen el castellano!

Saludos!


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario. No esperaba verte por acá, jaja. Te iba recomendar éste thread, no precisamente porque sea mío sino porque describe cada zona y tiene también un poco de historia. Pensé que te parecería interesante. Al final, olvidé mencionarte éso.

Jaja, tranquilo. Tu español es casi -por no decir completamente- perfecto.

Un saludo de Nuestra Señora de la Anunciación de la Nueva Valencia del Rey.


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

I've being living in Naguanagua's Municipality for like 8 years -not counting the 2 years I left to the orient of Venezuela, Anzoátegui-, and I have always looked at one mountain specially. The pine-trees covers the place, and when you look at it... You can transport to the Andes, most of all when the black clouds full of future rain clothe the hill. Its name is "Café", wich translate to english like "Coffee".

My desires of climbing the place were destroyed when people told me how insecure it was. They told me stories that, as a frightened little boy, kept me apart of my wish.

I finally decide that I shouldn't believe in everything people can say so, with friends with mutual interests climb up together the hill.

I must say: This was the best choice I could take. I saw marvelous landscapes that even my eyes couldn't believe.

I now introduce you to

"El Café" hill, 
National Park in the middle of Valencia.


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Views of the Valencian skyline wave us goodbye.

Tomorrow I'll post some other photos that I just couldn't edit today. I know many of you might dislike the filters/effects in photos, but I just had to. The day was kinda' misty so if I didn't, many of the details will pass unobserved.

'Til tomorrow you guys :wave:.


----------



## renan braga (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful city, Beautiful images, congratulations


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you very much, Renan!


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

*Unstoppable time.*

The clock is ticking. Inevitable. The time pass through, and as the wind, you can't catch it. You want to held on to it, and let the wind blow, and your eyes blink... Let the time pass, but make it immortal. That's when you realise you'll only get to the immortality with actions. Making your name a legend.








Just a few buildings in Camoruco Viejo remain, and the "Iturriza's Palace", as I said before, stands out.

Pass through that grating, put one foot in the gorgeous european tiling, close your eyes and finally breath. Open them, and you'll feel you were transport to those glorious times, when the Iturrizas just moved in and made one of their parties. Don't look at the window, and try to stop hearing the sound of the horn of the cars and the bustle. Instead, ignore the world and live in your own fantasy. Its better that way, isn't it?








After a while, I stopped imagining how those times would be. I stopped thinking in the maids joking around near the stable, and how the Iturriza family ate in the dining room with grace and elegance. I stopped wondering myself how were those murals that were painted by Arturo Michelena himself, and sadly are now gone... But that little palace has something. It enchants you. You aren't now living in the reality. Now you are in one fantasy. How is that posible? Please, if you can, visit it and you'll know.


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

And, as a bonus, other photos of Camoruco Viejo.

The Carabobo's University principalship.

















​And the not that old Camoruco Viejo.


----------

